# Fishman Fluence Moderns + EMG Solderless kit?



## lewis (Feb 2, 2019)

so as it turns out im both terrible at soldering and hate it with a passion. 

So to make sure I can actually use my new Modern set, can I just pick up the EMG solderless kit, add the 3 way selector solderless switch they do and even an EMG Push/pull solderless knob too and just connect the fishmans up using all the EMG stuff?


----------



## elkoki (Feb 2, 2019)

I think it should work. What's your guitar's config. Is it HH with a 3 way switch or toggle? and 1v 1t?


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2019)

elkoki said:


> I think it should work. What's your guitar's config. Is it HH with a 3 way switch or toggle? and 1v 1t?


HH and would be a 3 way solderless switch


----------



## elkoki (Feb 2, 2019)

lewis said:


> HH and would be a 3 way solderless switch


No volume or tone? Was wondering if it would be this because I could draw out a diagram for it since that's how mine are wired in


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2019)

elkoki said:


> No volume or tone? Was wondering if it would be this because I could draw out a diagram for it since that's how mine are wired in


Oh of course yeah. We dont need a volume or tone knob haha. Was completely forgetting that.
That would be perfect.
So literally fishman fluence modern set, emg solderless set but disgard the knobs, 3 way solderless switch and solderless output jack

Fishman moderns HH > Solderless 3 way > Solderless output

Thanks bro


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2019)

Could maybe get a solderless 2 switch instead of a volume and that changes voices?

Edit: would this work to select the voicings?
DPDT TW Switch


----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2019)

elkoki said:


> No volume or tone? Was wondering if it would be this because I could draw out a diagram for it since that's how mine are wired in


So have you sacrificed the passive voicing? If not how do you change the voicings?


----------



## elkoki (Feb 2, 2019)

lewis said:


> Oh of course yeah. We dont need a volume or tone knob haha. Was completely forgetting that.
> That would be perfect.
> So literally fishman fluence modern set, emg solderless set but disgard the knobs, 3 way solderless switch and solderless output jack
> 
> ...



Sorry I explained badly. I meant to say I have mine wired in with a 3 way switch and 1v & 1t. Sorry for confusing you lol. I wouldn't want to use Fluences without at least wiring in 1 pot, or else it's a waste of the second voice

On my guitar I have 2 push pull pots, tone pot is for the bridge, volume is for the neck. So you have like 8 different options if i'm not mistaken.

Bridge voice 1 
Bridge voice 2
Bridge voice 1 & Neck voice 1 combined
Bridge voice 2 & Neck voice 1 combined
Bridge voice 2 & Neck voice 2 combined
Bridge voice 1 & neck voice 2 combined
Neck voice 1
Neck voice 2


I haven't used solderless electronics for Fluence's before, just on EMGs.. In theory it should work though...If I were you i'd attempt to solder instead. Woudln't have to spend more money on extra pots


----------



## Strobe (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't think they have a solderless set that has the push pulls you want. That said, if you combine it with a solderless switch it should work. I have my 7 set up with an EMG solderless set and the moderns, but I just opted to not use the switching on it. I may rewire it at some point, but I was impatient and mostly just use V1 on the moderns anyways.


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

Strobe said:


> I don't think they have a solderless set that has the push pulls you want. That said, if you combine it with a solderless switch it should work. I have my 7 set up with an EMG solderless set and the moderns, but I just opted to not use the switching on it. I may rewire it at some point, but I was impatient and mostly just use V1 on the moderns anyways.


I have a show on the 12th of this month and need this guitar sorting ASAP for that gig. Seeing as Im in the UK and the EMG mini toggle switch I would need to access different voicing's will be the most hard to come by thing over here, I might for now just do the same as you just to get me through this show.

And I presume using the EMG stuff, you dont need to ground these Fishmans?


----------



## juka (Feb 3, 2019)

lewis said:


> ...
> And I presume using the EMG stuff, you dont need to ground these Fishmans?



Whereas EMG does not recommend to ground their pups, Fishman strongly recommends it and shows so in every wiring diagram they offer.

Lots of people here have used Fishmans in their guitars previously wired for EMGs for a quick tryout, but I think on the long run you should stick to what the manufacturer recommends.

As much as I like the quick connect on my EMGs, I have all my Fishmans hardwired with all the options, grounded,...
In the end having your Fishman installed by a professional guitar tech with all the switching options you want shouldn't cost you more than buying a complete Quick Connect harness.


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

juka said:


> Whereas EMG does not recommend to ground their pups, Fishman strongly recommends it and shows so in every wiring diagram they offer.
> 
> Lots of people here have used Fishmans in their guitars previously wired for EMGs for a quick tryout, but I think on the long run you should stick to what the manufacturer recommends.
> 
> ...


Thats great except in Norwich/Norfolk in the UK, these "profession guitar techs" are rare as fook. Even the cities largest music shop PMT, dont offer pickup installs.

Ive read quite a few people on SSO saying the EMG harnesses work perfectly. IF I get grounding issues, then I dont mind soldering that 1 thing but having to solder 7 different times on 1 volume pot for what they "recommend" is just stupid and nonsense.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 3, 2019)

Soldering to the casing of the volume pot is always a pain in the ass, back in the day when I was worse at soldering I’d be soldering layers of wires on top of each other and I’d always get cold solder joints. 

Problem is, for the solder to flow correctly, both the wire and what you’re soldering to, need to be the same temperature (hot). Since the pot casing is big, it dissipates the heat quickly so you need to use a hot setting on your soldering iron. 

These days, since one leg of the pot gets grounded, I just solder a bare wire between that leg and the pot casing, and I use it like a buss bar for everything that needs to go to ground - just bend the wire around the buss bar wire, and solder. Much better connection. 

I would help you out, but upon rereading your post, Norwich isn’t near Northwich, which is where I live.


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

so would just need one ground wire going from under the bridge, to the back of an EMG pot? to ground the Fishmans using the EMG solderless stuff?

Thats way way easier than what I needed and tried to do with the Damn Fishman pots haha

@mnemonic thank you for that offer bud. It is a nuisance about the travel. I dont drive either so would have to rely on trains and things which are so pricey haha

anyhow, Ive ordered an EMG solderless kit and an EMG solderless 3 way. Plan being I use them with the fishmans, (sacrificing voice 2 temporarily) I will bridge ground the solderless stuff if thats what Fishman recommend, (bridge > back of volume pot?) and go with that for my show on the 12th.

Then afterwards try and order one of the EMG solderless mini toggle switches to use for voicing control as surely that would work?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 3, 2019)

You could also run the bridge ground to the input jack sleeve since that’s also ground. 

Most wiring diagrams just use the pot housing as a common ground, then link the pot housing to the input jack sleeve, as long as the stuff that needs to be grounded is grounded, it doesn’t matter how it gets to the jack sleeve. 

Could be the back of the pot, or could all just go straight to the jack (though that will likely be a rats nest of wires).


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> You could also run the bridge ground to the input jack sleeve since that’s also ground.
> 
> Most wiring diagrams just use the pot housing as a common ground, then link the pot housing to the input jack sleeve, as long as the stuff that needs to be grounded is grounded, it doesn’t matter how it gets to the jack sleeve.
> 
> Could be the back of the pot, or could all just go straight to the jack (though that will likely be a rats nest of wires).



Awesome. Thanks dude.
Might just solder to the ring of the output then from the bridge ground. Is that the only soldering I need to do on this solderless harness and 3 selector switch set?


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 3, 2019)

lewis said:


> Awesome. Thanks dude.
> Might just solder to the ring of the output then from the bridge ground. Is that the only soldering I need to do on this solderless harness and 3 selector switch set?



I’m not familiar with EMG’s solderless harnesses, but apart from the lack of a bridge ground with EMG’s, they’re the same as normal pickups, and as people have swapped Fishmans using the EMG harness, the bridge ground should be the only difference. 

Apart from the voicing switch, that is.


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> I’m not familiar with EMG’s solderless harnesses, but apart from the lack of a bridge ground with EMG’s, they’re the same as normal pickups, and as people have swapped Fishmans using the EMG harness, the bridge ground should be the only difference.
> 
> Apart from the voicing switch, that is.


yeah thats what Im assuming/expecting!

I will add the solderless toggle switch after the 12th.
I just desperately need A guitar to play this gig haha so im going to sacrifice voicing options for the time being.

Thanks for the headsup on some of this stuff. There is a reason why Ive put off learning and understanding guitar electronics for this long. Im just really bad at it haha


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 3, 2019)

lewis said:


> yeah thats what Im assuming/expecting!
> 
> I will add the solderless toggle switch after the 12th.
> I just desperately need A guitar to play this gig haha so im going to sacrifice voicing options for the time being.
> ...



Only one way to get better! 

It’s certainly worth learning if you do a lot of pickup swaps or are into gear. You can save a lot of money wiring your own stuff. At this point I wire my own guitars, make my own cables, and make a lot of my own effects (though I’m not yet competent enough to design my own).


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Only one way to get better!
> 
> It’s certainly worth learning if you do a lot of pickup swaps or are into gear. You can save a lot of money wiring your own stuff. At this point I wire my own guitars, make my own cables, and make a lot of my own effects (though I’m not yet competent enough to design my own).


yeah i do get that but i find only things im interested in I can commit 100% patience too.
I spent literally about 5 hours yesterday soldering this stuff up and i can tell it wont work properly and things just got so frustrating I bailed.

I have the kind of attitude where I embrace complete ease of doing anything. To some its probably lazy, but I just want the simplest life possible. Its why I preferred Automatic cars.

For me, quick connect is the way forward. Im not interested in Soldering, enough to ever warrant sitting there for another few hours trying it only for it to likely not work anyway.

I have a relative preference to the tone and feel of EMGs and actives in general, so for me, it just makes sense going forward to rely on the Solderless stuff. Ive used it twice before when doing my own pickup installs and its worked flawlessly both times and only took me like 10 minutes. Stark contrast to Soldering


----------



## DevanString333 (May 1, 2020)

Total newby here so sorry if this is a party foul. I've been searching all over the net, and I can't find the answer I'm looking for. Everything I find is someone asking how to replace EMG with Fishman Fluence. I'm wanting to do the exact opposite! without having to solder or alter the existing wiring. Just unplug, plug, and play?. I know it's easy to unplug and swap one active EMG for another active EMG, but I'm wondering if there is a good reason I can't take my EMG 57-7 and 66-7 out of my ESP and just plug them into the existing Fishman harness in my Schecter Multiscale with Fishman Fulence moderns without having to doing any soldering or re-wiring. I understand that the push pull pots will be useless on the EMG but I don't care about that. I just want the volume and tone to function. My tech experience is limited to doing minor set-ups and changing strings and I don't have a soldering gun. I'm hesitant to dive in until I know for sure it will work so I don't waste the time or strings. I love the way the Multiscale plays and I like the fluence set , but I prefer the EMG 57 for my original metal songs. Please help, Thanks!


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 1, 2020)

You'll lose the most important features of the Fluences which is the voice switching.


----------



## GuiTarisM92 (May 19, 2021)

elkoki said:


> No volume or tone? Was wondering if it would be this because I could draw out a diagram for it since that's how mine are wired in



Hey man, i know im a little "late to the party" but im in the same boat as the author of this thread... EXCEPT i do have 1v1t... Would you be able to post a Diagram by chance? That would be amazing!
Setup:
1 Volume
1 Tone (push-pull)
2 Fishman Stephen Carpenter 8-String Humbuckers
3-way switch
EMG solderless Kit

Thanks in advance if you can do this!


----------

